# can rats have ferret treats



## kjm7464 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have 2 male rats. I bought 8 in 1 Ferret Bites grilled chicken bites and 8 in 1 ferret bites Peanut butter flavored crunch treats. I was seeing if they were ok for my boys. 
Also what other treats can I give them?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I should think so. I often buy my rats rabbit/ferret treats, or share the dog treats with them, and no harm's been done. 

Treats...wow, you've got a lot of choice when it comes to treats. I hear yogies are really good, I've never had the pleasure of trying them out on my own ratties but they're supposed to be good ones. Most hamster treats, rabbit treats, etc will work for them - but you could have fussy rats. My rats won't eat anything by vitakraft for some reason, which sucks because that's one of the only rodent treat brands available to me. 

Fruit (no oranges), chopped up carrots, easy on the greens but as an odd treat I find broccoli goes down really well. My mam also loves giving the girls her leftover porridge in the mornings, she mixes it through their food and I pop it into them when I come down and they LOVE that. It's their favourite time of the day, I think! Also, as a very rare treat, boil an egg and see their reaction to that. It's so much fun watching them. One of my girls has it down to a T, she brings the egg up to the highest level of the cage and shoves it off so that it breaks open on the ground, and then there is chaos in the cage as they all try to get a bit of the yolk!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yogies are good for training but they are nothing but fat... oil and sugar, basically. You will want to cut them into small bite size pieces.

I use plain ol Cheerios, personally. They go just as nuts for those as anything else.


----------



## Axelmyrat (Dec 5, 2010)

i would say yes. i have looked at them but they were kinda pricey. i buy high quality dog treats for my 3 dogs and my rat likes them alot.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Babs said:


> easy on the greens but as an odd treat I find broccoli goes down really well.


Is it not good to give green vegetables very often? I thought things like broccoli were really good?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Broccoli is on the "particularly healthy" portion of the Good and Bad Food sticky.


----------

